# Question on wingers



## Trainwreck (Oct 14, 2004)

For those of you that own bird launchers for training, what brand/model do you use and do you recommend it? I want to give my spouse one for Christmas (assuming the cost won't break the bank) and need some feedback from owners/users.

Thanks.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gunners Up


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

Zinger Winger in the long run is worth the cost.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I looked at both the Gunners Up and Zinger Wingers. Read the reviews of the GU. Good price and the release has been reworked. However folks still report problems with firing 209 primers. Several reviews mentioned need to "upgrade" pulleys. GU now offers that option for an additional cost. The upgraded release and pulley makes the unti price close to the price range of the Zinger Winger II manual or remote model. To be fair, you could say the GU model should be compared to the ZW Field Trial model.
When it was all said and done, I bought 2 Zinger Winger Field Trial models. Paid a little bit more no doubt but they work perfectly. I can use 209, 22 or 32 blanks for sound flexability. I worry only about training and not getting my launcher to do what I need/want it do. 
FWIW


----------



## Trainwreck (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for their comments.


----------



## Trainwreck (Oct 14, 2004)

Decided to go with the Zinger Winger II remote model. Talked to a lot of people that had the Field trialer model but I couldn't fit it into the budget this year since I really wanted to add the remote capabilities. Perhaps another year we can add a second winger. Thanks again for everyone's comments.


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey, great! See ya out at Bumperville after Christmas!


----------

